# Todays work



## Focker (Dec 8, 2012)

Did you say "Laser"


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

i did almost title the thread "fricking laser beams man"


----------



## djmessina (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice work man clean and professional and no factory bends very nice. Factory bends look hack in my opinion.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> I piped this in yesterday and pulled it in this morning. It's a 480 volt 400 amp feed for a couple new lasers coming into the building next week.
> 
> Here is where it starts
> 
> ...


No ground?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

djmessina said:


> Nice work man clean and professional and no factory bends very nice. Factory bends look hack in my opinion.


thanks :thumbsup:. if i used factory bends then the maintenance guys would start getting in on my cookie lol. i do however use factory 90s for 4" EMT, it just makes sense


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> No ground?


It's there. Full size in each pipe of course


----------



## djmessina (Apr 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> thanks :thumbsup:. if i used factory bends then the maintenance guys would start getting in on my cookie lol. i do however use factory 90s for 4" EMT, it just makes sense


I partially agree on the 4 inch depends on the run. If I have to make a couple offsets ill drag out the cyclone otherwise for a quick run factory all the way.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

djmessina said:


> I partially agree on the 4 inch depends on the run. If I have to make a couple offsets ill drag out the cyclone otherwise for a quick run factory all the way.


theres an 881 in the other building and if i feel motivated ill use it but when i'm running 4" i plan it so its all straights and 90s. i've only had to put kick 90s in 4" once this year because it was unavoidable


----------



## djmessina (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha either grab the bender or the big hitli and the plasma cutter cause one or the other has gotta move


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Lasers are fun. So are water cutters.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Lasers are fun. So are water cutters.


The laser manufacturer has really been dropping the ball. I'd expect more from such a powerhouse company...


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

why so low ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

donselec said:


> why so low ?


The top of that disco is 6'6".


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


>


You sure the top phase of that switch is A?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You sure the top phase of that switch is A?


Technically, the brown is on the C phase fuse, but the rule is left to right, top to bottom A, B, C. So do you go by the rule, or the disconnect, no matter of orientation?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Technically, the brown is on the C phase fuse, but the rule is left to right, top to bottom A, B, C. So do you go by the rule, or the disconnect, no matter of orientation?


That is not a switchboard or panelboard there is no rule about phase layout and those switches can be used horizontally or vertically so you have to pay attention to which phase is which.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

As long as both ends of the conductor are phased I see no issue with it


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> As long as both ends of the conductor are phased I see no issue with it


I do.

If the plant is A, B, C, / brown, orange, yellow and you have now reversed it that is an NEC violtion.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I do.
> 
> If the plant is A, B, C, / brown, orange, yellow and you have now reversed it that is an NEC violtion.


I'm cool with it. This bus plug is 25' in the air and I'm the only one here qualified to work on it. Violation ...possibly, hazard...hardly


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I'm cool with it. This bus plug is 25' in the air and I'm the only one here qualified to work on it. Violation ...possibly, hazard...hardly


Stick with pipe and leave the wires to the professionals. :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Stick with pipe and leave the wires to the professionals. :laughing:


Aw that's cold man...


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

why is the disco horizontal


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

ampman said:


> why is the disco horizontal


That's the style of bus bar. Some styles mount vertically others styles snap in horizontal depends on manufacturer I think.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Technically, the brown is on the C phase fuse, but the rule is left to right, top to bottom A, B, C. So do you go by the rule, or the disconnect, no matter of orientation?


Ever see a square D I-line panel? Left side breakers are ABC right side are CBA.


----------

